# Problemi di visualizzazione

## mrl4n

Mi chiedevo se è possibile decidere la dimensione delle finestre sul monitor...

Spiego meglio: sto utilizzando il driver vesa su una scheda nvidia che ancora non ha supporto con gentoo, il tutto su un monitor 24" di cui uso al max 20/22" per cui ho la mia finestra con una cornice nera, perchè non riesco ad utilizzare tutto lo schermo.

Nessuno a parte me sembra avere un problema del genere nè qui nè su google...  :Sad: 

----------

## Peach

scusa, ma che intendi? aprire un browser a dimensioni fisse?

penso che sia qualcosa legato al wm che stai usando

----------

## spillo

Immagino dunque che con quei driver tu non riesca ad avviare compiz vero? perché lui permette quel che desideri... Ma se non ha supporto su gentoo non puoi usare i driver ufficiali dal sito nvidia?

----------

## ago

 *spillo wrote:*   

> Ma se non ha supporto su gentoo non puoi usare i driver ufficiali dal sito nvidia?

 

non c'entra gentoo, nvidia non ha ancora rilasciato i driver. Se lo avesse fatto, sicuramente sarebbero in tree   :Wink: 

----------

## spillo

 *ago88 wrote:*   

>  *spillo wrote:*   Ma se non ha supporto su gentoo non puoi usare i driver ufficiali dal sito nvidia? 
> 
> non c'entra gentoo, nvidia non ha ancora rilasciato i driver. Se lo avesse fatto, sicuramente sarebbero in tree  

 avendo letto "non ha supporto con gentoo" immaginavo appunto non fossero ancora in tree  :Smile:  pardon  :Wink: 

----------

## mrl4n

 *Peach wrote:*   

> scusa, ma che intendi? aprire un browser a dimensioni fisse?
> 
> penso che sia qualcosa legato al wm che stai usando

 

Non era proprio quello che intendevo, ma di certo se deve avere dimensioni fisse, che queste dimensioni corrispondano alle dimensioni del monitor in modo da non avere questa odiosa cornice nera......vedi foto

----------

## mrl4n

Ho installato gli ultimi driver disponibili per gentoo (190,53) e ho il problema inverso; il desktop è molto più grande del monitor, per cui visualizzo parzialmente la barra e i bordi delle finestre finiscono oltre il limite dello schermo.

Ho cercato qualcosa di più recente con eix nvidia ed ho visualizzato 

```
[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  [M]71.86.09!s [M]71.86.11!s 96.43.13!s 96.43.14!s (~)96.43.16!s 173.14.20!s (~)173.14.20-r1!s 173.14.22!s 180.60!s 185.18.36!s 185.18.36-r1!s (~)190.29!s 190.42-r3!s (~)190.53!s (~)190.53-r1!s [M](~)195.30!s [M](~)195.36.03!s {acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux multilib userland_BSD}
```

il pacchetto NVIDIA package.keywords è gia smascherato: se volessi scaricare e installare [M](~)195.36.03!s (che suppongo sia un modulo), come dovrei procedere, visto che emerge nvidia mi scarica il pacchetto (~)190.53-r1!s che ho già installato?

----------

## ago

se la scheda nvidia che hai è quella di cui abbiamo parlato in questo topic puoi benissimo vedere che ancora non vi sono driver per linux

Cmq la risposta alla tua domanda è package.unmask

----------

## mrl4n

Il driver 195 è quello corretto che uso anche con windows...

----------

## Apetrini

Come al solito ti sei espresso male... non è la finestra che ha la cornice nera, ma tutto l'ambiente. E dovuto al fatto che probabilmente usi una risoluzione piu bassa di quella nativa del monitor e l'opzione è di NON interpolare nulla.

Guarda nel bios, a volte c'è l'opzione per la risoluzione, se interpolare(quindi estendere su tutto lo schermo anche una risoluzione piu bassa) o no.

Da un occhio anche nel menu del monitor....

----------

## mrl4n

Darò di certo un'occhiata, per quanto quello che mi lascia perplesso è che con questa impostazione e con il driver corretto, windows non da nessun problema.

Io credo che se ci fosse la necessità di modificare qualche impostazione del bios, forse anche windows dovrebbe aver problemi o potrebbe inziare a darne, ma forse è solo una mia supposizione.

A parte tutto, nessuno sa dirmi cosa significa la [M] prima del nome del driver e soprattutto come fare ad installarlo? 

```
[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  [M]71.86.09!s [M]71.86.11!s 96.43.13!s 96.43.14!s (~)96.43.16!s 173.14.20!s (~)173.14.20-r1!s 173.14.22!s 180.60!s 185.18.36!s 185.18.36-r1!s (~)190.29!s 190.42-r3!s (~)190.53!s (~)190.53-r1!s [M](~)195.30!s [M](~)195.36.03!s {acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux multilib userland_BSD}
```

----------

## Apetrini

Dipende.

Sul mio portatile posso gestire la cosa sia dal bios (forzando un impostazione di default) sia usando il pannello nvidia linux(si chiama GPU scaling method(stretched,centered,aspect ratio scaled)).

Per quanto riguarda l'altra domanda, ti dico sinceramente che sono perplesso perché vedo che ti mancano i rudimenti basilari gentoo... Non capisco perché non ti leggi le 4 cazzate su gentoo cosi esci fuori dalla bolla dell''ignoranza e vivi moolto piu felice visto che non dovrai piu essere in balia di chissa quali eventi.

Cmq...

M sta per masked, eix non riporta, ma probabilmente è masked by repository. Non è che possa rispiegarti l'intera storia della ruota, leggi qui http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3 e leggiti il man di emerge per cortesia.

----------

## ago

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Il driver 195 è quello corretto che uso anche con windows...

 

io leggo 196 che per linux ancora non sono disponibili....  :Wink: 

----------

